# Systema Guys Invite



## Monkey (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Was really sad to see the old RMA board go (and as I did not get chance to copy all the good things there  really sad)

Anyhow, if anyone wants there is a board at

http://www.combatportfolio.com/go/combat-community/index.php

Which I invite you all to use, contribute to... it has a Systema flavour to some of it... an eclectic board....

Would love to see you guys there or no doubt when Arthur gets the new board up and out I will see you there...

ATB

Monkey


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link - I like the feel of the board there.
Although I miss the RMA board, it has given me a chance to look into certain things that I never found the time to.
In the next incarnation of our old board, I will return also, with a broader outlook and wider perspective of RMA, in general.
See you there.
RobG


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Monkey _
> *an eclectic board....*



Good luck!

It's a benefit to the martial arts community to have different boards, each with a different "feel" to it. People can choose one or several!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the good luck message.

By saying eclectic, what I mean to say is that the board is not committed to any one style but only to what works in the real world. 

We have some Israeli posts and some RMA etc, but broadly speaking it is what works (hopefully).


ATB

Monkey


----------

